# Homemade lick it refill recipe



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I found this recipe a while ago to make some treats that work as lickit refills. I can't remember where I found it though. Just as a note, these aren't the same as the refills, but can work as refills. I thought I would share it.

Ingredients
2 cups horse feed 
1 cup cornmeal
1 1/3 cup sugar
2 cups corn syrup
Optional: handful of something horse likes (Like peppermints)

Step 1
In a large pot melt the sugar and corn syrup over medium heat for about 10 - 15 minutes.

Step 2
Cover the pot with a lid and cook for about 8 minutes. Stir occasionally.

Step 3
Uncover and cook until the sugar is at the cracking stage. To determine the cracking stage you can use candy thermometer. (Cracking stage is 290 -300 degrees F or 143 - 150 degrees C.)

Step 4
Turn stove off and quickly add corn meal and feed. Quickly mix together and then pour into mold. (Note: make sure to prepare pan with cooking spray)

Step 5
Let cool for about 4-6 hours. 


A couple things I have found:
It helps if you have a sink full of hot water and soap ready for right after you pour. It hardens quickly in the pan. If you let it sit in the hot water for a while the stuff falls off really easily. 

I have substituted the cornmeal with flour and had some good results.

Using a mini food cake pan makes the perfect size for the lickits. 
The one I have. 4 Cavity Mini Angel Food Cake Pan at Joann.com If you don't have one though I have found if you place the mix in a bowl and then place a funnel in the center it works pretty well too.

This mix makes 3-4 treats

Would also like to add that these are a treat. Something to give the horses every once and a while. 


Jinxx enjoying his treat. (this one was made with flour and either safe choice original or safe choice senior, can't remember which one.)


----------



## Um Saad (Feb 1, 2021)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I found this recipe a while ago to make some treats that work as lickit refills. I can't remember where I found it though. Just as a note, these aren't the same as the refills, but can work as refills. I thought I would share it.
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 cups horse feed
> ...


----------



## Um Saad (Feb 1, 2021)

This recipe turned out great! I used whole oats as the grain, and substituted half a cup of molasses for some of the syrup.
And to make clean-up more efficient, I put a few cups of water in the pot, covered it and cooked it for a few minutes. The condensation melts the syrup on the sides, plus you can use the water for a lovely bran mash!


----------

